# Thank you everyone



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

We have had some great breakthroughs lately and i feel like a survivor. My wife and I have had a ton of ups and downs and if youve read any of my older threads/post you can see that we've gone from nearly splitting up to where we are now. The night before last after 3 or 4 days without sex I went down on her from behind and with long and slow attention I found her g-spot. She eventually turned over and I continued from the front and after nearly half an hour she was shaking and actually had tears rolling down her cheeks. "That was so wild" and "Oh my God" was about all she could say. We didn't f*** but I held her as she drifted off to sleep and it was great. Last night she couldn't wait to get to bed (2 months ago sex was a non event for her) and when I rubbed my hand between her legs she was wet as if she'd already had sex. She said she couldn't stop thinking about the night before and when she was out at the store earlier she caught herself looking at other people and wondering if they'd ever had that happen.
This time she was absolutely ready and I got her off two or three times with my tongue and fingers and she didn't push me away like she doe's after a clitoral orgasm. We did f*** after that and it was great. We talked a lot after and she said she was sorry for the way things have been. This woman is the air I breath and the purpose of my life and without the things I've learned here, such as how to communicate and what a womans needs are, we would certainly be finished. Sex isn't the only thing in life I know but a great sex relationship can bring two people so close together that they can survive anything.:smthumbup:


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

clap clap clap clap


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

congrats, you have broken through.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I feel the same way....since I started reading all these post and sharing with my wife what I found here, we've been able to feel closer than ever before. Now, we are taking care of each others needs, yesterday for example, during the day we were not very much with each other as we were busy fixing the house and dealing with the children. But, at night, my wife as soon as we were in bed she hug me kiss me and told me that she missed me all day because she couldn't be with me and give me honey. Afterwards she started me kissing very hotly...and we were very intimate in our love making....it was hot and sweet....I've learned as I wanted to try something but did not work and rather than try it to make it work, I just did not care much and enjoy my wife...I mean, I know we'll have a next time to try something new and exiting, but I am not getting frustrated anymore when things don't work....it is my wife whole attitude around sex and the importance of it in making me feel loved and wanted....thanks to all as well for put out with me.:smthumbup:


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI bumpgrind

We have had some great breakthroughs lately and i feel like a survivor. My wife and I have had a ton of ups and downs and if youve read any of my older threads/post you can see that we've gone from nearly splitting up to where we are now. The night before last after 3 or 4 days without sex I went down on her from behind and with long and slow attention I found her g-spot. She eventually turned over and I continued from the front and after nearly half an hour she was shaking and actually had tears rolling down her cheeks. "That was so wild" and "Oh my God" was about all she could say. We didn't f*** but I held her as she drifted off to sleep and it was great. 

Judith: wow. Did you do any nonsexual touch to start with? Yeah you can feel like a survivor sometimes. Good. Just take it slow and have patience

ast night she couldn't wait to get to bed (2 months ago sex was a non event for her) and when I rubbed my hand between her legs she was wet as if she'd already had sex. She said she couldn't stop thinking about the night before and when she was out at the store earlier she caught herself looking at other people and wondering if they'd ever had that happen.]

Judith: I have felt the same thing. It is just a normal self conscious reaction

This time she was absolutely ready and I got her off two or three times with my tongue and fingers and she didn't push me away like she doe's after a clitoral orgasm. We did f*** after that and it was great. We talked a lot after and she said she was sorry for the way things have been. This woman is the air I breath and the purpose of my life and without the things I've learned here, such as how to communicate and what a womans needs are, we would certainly be finished. Sex isn't the only thing in life I know but a great sex relationship can bring two people so close together that they can survive anything.

Judith; right.. Dont forget to talk with her and have convo-have nonsexual talk adn interacting with her through out the day will turn her on -calling her and text her etc. Sex begins in the kitchen.. for women.. nonsexually

Judith


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI marcopoly 

Good for you too. remember talking to her and have convo will open the door more. Remember women get close by talking and have convo etc -remember foreplay is important for a woman..before engaging. She needs to feel close to you nonsexually and working around the house etc. 

Dont be afraid to write again

Judith


----------

